# Google- James Le Fanu: Doctor's diary - Telegraph.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*James Le Fanu: Doctor's diary**Telegraph.co.uk*The difficulty with this type of cancer is that its initial symptoms can be similar to other very common conditions such as *irritable bowel syndrome* (bloating, alteration in bowel habit) and bladder infections (urgency or frequency). *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

